Ask HN: Why hasn’t brain inspired AI architecture succeeded? - hsikka
======
mindcrime
Why do you say it hasn't? I'd say if you want to discuss this, you should
first define "brain inspired AI architecure" and also define "success".

By some standards deep learning _is_ a "brain inspired" architecture and that
has, in turn, been wildly successful by some standards of "success". But since
you're asking, I assume you mean something else...

~~~
hsikka
Yeah that's a good point, I mean't more rigorously inspired than traditional
deep learning, specifically referring to recursive cortical networks, schema
networks, and modular neural networks. I'll refine further and be more on the
ball about fostering discussion when I raise the topic in the future

~~~
mindcrime
Interesting... this is like the second time in the past few days I've heard
someone mention modular neural networks. I don't know much about those, but
plan to read up on them soon.

What do you think about Hinton's CapsuleNets work?

